# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  99.9% η λυση του ενεργειακου!

## stefanos_ps

Καταρχην θελω να ζυτισω συγνωμη για την γραφη μου αλλα ειμαι δυςλεκτικος.
θα μπω κατευθειαν στο θεμα δινοντας την πατεντα μου δωρεαν.
Ευελπιστω σε μια ομαδικη συνεργασεια για μια πλανιτικη ελευθερια. 

1) κατασκευη ροτορα
1.png

α) στο πανω μερος του ροτορα τοποθετουμε ρουλεμαν η γραναζι
β) στο κατο μερος του ροτορα ισα με την διαμετρο του φτιαχνουμε βιδομα
γ) στην μεση ακριβος του ροτορα κανουμε ενα κοψιμο ισο σε υψος με την διαμετρο του ροτορα
δ)  και τοποθετουμε οριζοντια 4 σιδεροκατασκευς ισες με το υψος το ροτορα  (ακριβος στην μεση της καθε σιδεροκατασκευης πρεπει να υπαρχει ενας  μιχανισμος που μας επιτρεπει να διμιουργουμε γωνιες στις μοιρες που  θελουμε και να σφιγκει γερα.

2) κατασκευη βασης ροτορα

2.png
α) Φανταστιτε μια σβουρα στην μεση της βιδονη ο ροτορας και η μιτη της ειναι η μιση διαμετρο του.
β) στην μυτη φτιαχνουμε μια σαν ποιατο φανταστιτε λιγο βαθη βαση οπου εκει θα γυριζει ο ροτορας


3) εχουμε βιδοση τον ροτορα στην σβουρα και φτιαχνουμε μια κατασκευη που θα τον κραταει ορθιο. 

3.png


4) Τοποθετουμε τους στατορες εννοιτε χωρις να στεκοντε στην σβουρα μας ειναι αλλη μια κατασκευη φαντασια βαλτε.


ολη η f(x) αντισταση του ροτορα μετριετε σε βαρος πλεων και οχι σε τριβες
τοποθετουμε τις σιδερογονιες μας στις 60 με 65 μοιρες με παραλιλη κλιση
στην ακρη καθε σιδεροκατασκευης τοποθετομε εναν μαγνιτι νεοδιμιου 2 φορες ποιο δινατος απ το βαρος του ροτορα.
δλδ βαρος ροτορα 10 κιλα μαγνιτικη ελξη αποθιση 20.

και βαζουμε στην εξοτερικι πλευρα τον ιδιο πολο ας πουμε + 
και στο σωστο συμιο φτιαχνουμε αλλη μια κατασκευη με 6 ιδιους μαγνιτες σε γονιες ισες με τις σιδεροκατασκευες. 

μολις τους τοποθετισετε σωστα ριξτε απ το γραναζι μια σβουρια f(χ) ροτορα αντισταση = 10
διναμη αποτθισης 200
λογικα με μια σβουρια αν αφερεσουμε και την εντροπια θα σας φερει 190-210 στροφες.
ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΕΤΙΧΕΤΕ 1 ΣΒΟΥΡΙΑ ΑΝΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟΛΕΠΤΟ και γυνετε φανταστιτε εναν αν8ροπο με δυναμι να γυρισει 2 τετετοιες σβουρες οποτε πλισιαζει το σοστο σιμιο να δινει το σπροξιμο που θελουμε. 

μολις πετιχουμε 1 σβουρια ακριβος λυσαμε το ενεργειακο προβλημα γιατι ?
γιατι το μονο που εχουμε πλεων να κανουμε ειναι να δοσουμε απ το γραναζι τισ σβουριες που θελουμε πχ. 2000 σβουριες και απ την στιγμη που εχουμε πετιχει τα σιμια που μας δινουν 1 σβουρια οταν θα τους δοσουμε 2000 σβουριες απ το γραναζι με το μοτερ , μετα κλινουμε το μοτερ ομως η γενιτρια μας θα γυριζει για παντα στις 2000 στροφες γτ θα υπαρχει το παιδι της γης μας ο μαγνιτης να παιζει με την σβουρα εις τους αιονες τον αιωνον αμην!
απο το υπογειο μεχρι το διαστιμα.

Παμε ρε παιδια να ελευθεροσουμε την Ελλαδα απ την κριση μεσα σε 20 - 30 μερες λυνοντας το ενεργειακο και κατοπιν θα σταματισουμε οποιον διποτε πολεμο στον πλανιτι + οτι αυτο το πραγμα μπενει παντου εχει να κανει με την αεροδιναμικη ωστε να μπορουμε να παιζουμε σε γενιτριες σε αμαξια σε ποδιλατα , κ απ την στιγμη που 1 φορα θελει την ενεργεια που χριαζομαστε εμεις για παντα συμενει 20.000 στροφες 1 φορα κλινουμε το μοτερ κ μετα πεταμε απ τησ αυλες μας οπου θελουμε !

νιοστε το λιγο! 
γαμω τα λευφτα μου μεσα θα θελα αποιρα να μπορουσα να το φτιαξω τωρα και να το δοσω ΠΑΝΤΟΥ! 
Ενας φυσικος που τα εβαλε κατω , δεν βρικε λογο να μην δουλεψει. 

αναμενω τις γνωμες σας! 

(ΨΑΡΑΚΗΣ ΜΙΧΑΗΛ ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ 6984226566 ΔΙΝΩ ΔΩΡΕΑΝ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕς ΙΣΩΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΙΣΩΣ ΒΟΗΘΕΙΑ)
energy solved2.png

----------


## leosedf

Κάτι μου λέει ότι πρέπει να παρακολουθήσω το θέμα γι αυτό απάντησα.
Αναμένεται εκπαιδευτικό θέμα LOL.

Εκτός από τις χιλιάδες ερωτήσεις που έχω λύσε μου μια απορία.
ΠΩΣ σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις ενέργεια από αυτή τη μαγνητική σβούρα? (άντε και γυρίζει δηλαδή)

Υ.Γ. Πες στο φυσικό σου ότι είναι *Γ*κασμάς.

----------


## nick1974

ok, εχω γνωρισει κι απο κοντα θιασωτη του αεικινητου με μαγνητες καθως και στο youtube υπαρχουν χιλιαδες wanna be σωτηρες για τη λυση του ενεργειακου...
Δε θελω να γινομαι μηδενιστης σε μια "πρωτοτυπη" ιδεα (εξ αλλου ολα απο καπου προεκυψαν, και φανταζομαι σε βαθος χρονου πως οντως θα προκυψει η λυση του ενεργειακου), ομως δε μπορω να δω με καλο ματι τις διαφορες ιδεες με τα μαγνητακια, αφου ΟΛΟΙ οσοι εχετε τετοιες "πρωτοποριακες ιδεες" κοιταζετε να λυσετε τις τριβες και δεν σκεφτεστε -απο αγνοια προφανως- οτι το μεγαλο μηχανικο φορτιο μιας γεννητριας δεν ειναι οι τριβες η το φυσικο βαρος της αλλα το ηλεκτρικο φορτιο (θα μας τα φτιαξει ολα η ΝΑΣΑ βρε φιλαρακι σε μηδενικη βαρυτητα, αυτο ηταν το προβλημα? να εχεις μια σβουρα να γυριζει αιωνια παραγοντας μηδενικο εργο?)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Εκτός από τις χιλιάδες ερωτήσεις που έχω λύσε μου μια απορία.
> ΠΩΣ σκέφτεσαι να πάρεις ενέργεια από αυτή τη μαγνητική σβούρα? (άντε και γυρίζει δηλαδή)



Και εγώ έχω μια σχεδόν παρόμοια πατέντα ... αλλά κολλάω σε αυτό ακριβώς = *(άντε και γυρίζει δηλαδή)

*
*
Πολύ απλό ... μένει μοναχούλα να καταφέρω να μεταφέρω την μπάλα των 100 κιλών  στην θέση των 5 κιλών για να επαναλαμβάνεται η ίδια ιστορία από το ... "Υπόγειο μέχρι το διάστημα"*  :W00t: *




*

----------


## stefanos_ps

ο ροτορας ειναι ο κορμος στην σβουρα και γυριζει στον στατορα μεσα ισως δεν καταλαβες καλα το εργο και πολυ πιθανων φτεω εγω. 

ειναι ας πουμε "καινουργιο ιδοσ γενιτριας" 
το θεμα ομως εχει να κανει καθαρα με το κεντρο βαρους οπου ολες οι αντιστασοις της γενιτριας μεταφραζοντε σε κιλα κ ετσι επιλεγεις και τους καταλιλους μαγνιτες. 
ενα μερος απ το στατορα το συνδεεις μεσα στο πινιο που θα γυνει ηλεκτρομαγνιτης ονταν θα δωσεισ τησ στροφες που χριαζετε την 1η φορα απ το μοτερ , με τους μαγνιτες θες να επιτιχεις την 1η σταθερη στροφη της σβουρας απ την στιγμη που το αποθιτικο μερος τον μαγνιτων ειναι μεγαλιτερο απ το βαρος της σβουρας δλδ των ροπων της μηχανης.  :Smile:  

οποιος το νιωσει λιγο το σεναριο και ασχολιθει θα με παρει τηλεφονω και εδω οτι αποριες εχετε θα προσπαθω να σας βοηθισω. 


Μην εχετε στο μιαλο σας τις γεννιτριες εως εχθες μιλαω για καινουργια κατασκευη :Smile: 

Αεικινιτες μηχανες!

----------


## kioan

> Ενας φυσικος που τα εβαλε κατω , δεν βρικε λογο να μην δουλεψει.



Πες του να βάλει κάτω και το βιβλίο Φυσικής της Β' Λυκείου και ίσως να βρει κάποιο λόγο  :Wink:

----------


## nick1974

> Ενας φυσικος που τα εβαλε κατω , δεν βρικε λογο να μην δουλεψει.



το μονο που μου καθεται ειναι να παιζες με καποιο φιλο σου καποιο rpg και να ειχε παρει το ρολο του φυσικου...
Αν μιλας για κανονικο φυσικο ρωτα τον τι παιρνει... που ξερεις μπορει να πεσουμε σε καμια καταθλιψη και να μας χρειαστει

----------


## stefanos_ps

παιδια θελετε να το συζιτισουμε λιγο απ το να το ηρονευομαστε το θεμα παρεα σιγα σιγα?  :Smile:  
ο 2ος θερμοδιναμικος νομος μας λεει οτι ειναι αδινατον ενα μιχανικο συστιμα να παραγει την ενεργεια που χριαζετε για να λειτουργει αυτονομα και να μας επιστρεφει το εργο που κατασκευαστικε να προσφερει.

εδω κανουμε κατι διαφορετικο πλεων  :Smile:

----------


## nick1974

> ο ροτορας ειναι ο κορμος στην σβουρα και γυριζει στον στατορα μεσα ισως δεν καταλαβες καλα το εργο και πολυ πιθανων φτεω εγω. 
> 
> ειναι ας πουμε "καινουργιο ιδοσ γενιτριας" 
> το θεμα ομως εχει να κανει καθαρα με το κεντρο βαρους οπου ολες οι αντιστασοις της γενιτριας μεταφραζοντε σε κιλα κ ετσι επιλεγεις και τους καταλιλους μαγνιτες. 
> ενα μερος απ το στατορα το συνδεεις μεσα στο πινιο που θα γυνει ηλεκτρομαγνιτης ονταν θα δωσεισ τησ στροφες που χριαζετε την 1η φορα απ το μοτερ , με τους μαγνιτες θες να επιτιχεις την 1η σταθερη στροφη της σβουρας απ την στιγμη που το αποθιτικο μερος τον μαγνιτων ειναι μεγαλιτερο απ το βαρος της σβουρας δλδ των ροπων της μηχανης.




βρε ασ τις τριβες λεμε, θα σου παρω εγω πυραυλο να το εκτοξευσεις στο Α του Κενταυρου (μεγααααλη η χαρη του)... χωρις βαρυτητες, χωρις τριβες χωρις τιποτα, το ΦΟΡΤΙΟ της γεννητριας πως θα το σηκωσει?





> οποιος το νιωσει λιγο το σεναριο και ασχολιθει θα με παρει τηλεφονω και εδω οτι αποριες εχετε θα προσπαθω να σας βοηθισω. 
> 
> 
> Μην εχετε στο μιαλο σας τις γεννιτριες εως εχθες μιλαω για καινουργια κατασκευη
> 
> Αεικινιτες μηχανες!



βρε μπας και ειδες τιποτα τετοιο? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PDeK...ature=youtu.be  :Lol:

----------


## stefanos_ps

συμφονουμε οτι αντε και πετιχαμε να γυρναει ο ρωτορας μεσα στον στατορα με τους μαγνιτες μονο 1 φορα το δευτερολεπτο?
με συγγεκριμενες μοιρες σταθερα για παντα. 

ως εδω καταλαβαμε πως γινετε ?

οταν πετιχουμε αυτο συμενει οτι το φορτιο το κρατανε πλεων τα μαγνιτικα πεδια,
μετα ανεβαζουμε τις στροφες στον ροτορα, ο ροτορας αναλογος ποσο γρηγορα γυριζει και με τι αντοχες ειναι φτιαχμενος να δουλευει παραγει το αντιστιχο ρευμα

οταν φτασουμε στις επιθιμιτεσ στροφες κλινουμε το μοτερ

οπως γυριζε για παντα με 1 στροφη πριν θα γυριζει για παντα με 1000 στροφες μετα 
το φορτιο το μετατρεψαμε σε κιλα και το φορτοσαμε στους μαγνιτες

φανταστιτετο για λιγο νιοστε το , θελει δουλεια και μελετη αλλα αυτη ειναι η λυση και 3 4 ατομα δεν θελουν πανω απο 20 -30 μερες να το κατασκευασουν

αν η μυτη ειναι με μαγνιτες που σικονουν το βαρος τισ σβουρας και κατω βαλετε υπεραγογω η σβουρα θα γυριζει στον αερα μετα την 1η στροφη και θα αποφυγουμε και την θερμοκρασια του συστιματος

----------


## ΣΩΤΗΡΗΣ ΤΡΙΚΛΑΑ

ψαχνω να βρω μεταχειρισμενη αεικινητη σφουρα για την λυσει του ενεργειακου μου....!!!!! πλακα κανω παιδια μαλλον θα περασουν πολλαααααααααααααααααααααααααααααα χρονια για να κανουμε κατι τετοιο.... η γνωμη μου αυτη ειναι.... 
και μην πολυπιστευετε αυτα στο youtube...  φιλικα ενας νεος απο τα τρικαλα...

----------


## MARKOSHAT

> Μεταχειρισμένο; Έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί δηλαδή για μαγείρεμα; Από εστιατόρια κλπ;



Ω

Ω ΝΑΙ!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## vasilllis

> Παιδια εγω το μονο που ξερω σιγουρα είναι ότι ένα φιλαρακι μου εχει ένα γκολφακι πετρελαιο(μηχανικη αντλια) και από Μαιο εως Οκτωμβριο καιει τηγανολαδο απλα φιλτραρισμενο!Τον χειμωνα stop γιατι πηζει!Οποτε ο φιλος μας ο Καλογεράκης εχει δικιο στο συγκεκριμενο.Οσο για τον Στεφανο προχωρα μονος και οπου σε βγαλει.Πηρες και ενθαρυντικα μηνυματα και αποδοκιμασιες...μη μασας θα τα πας καλυτερα μονος παρα με την βοηθεια καποιων που είναι ταυτόχρονα ηλεκτρονικοι,μαθηματικοι,φυσικοι,υδραυλικοι,σεξολο  γοι.κλπκλπ.



καταρχην απαγορευται.Ο νομος ειναι σαφης απαγορευεται οποιαδηποτε προσμιξη περα απο τα εκεκριμενα καυσιμα.
δευτερον .να σου δωσω το τηλ.του κουμπαρου μου .Εχει εξατμισαδικο και θα τον χρειαστει συντομα για φιλτρο μικροσωματιδιων.

----------


## leosedf

Μα δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν λειτουργεί, για πόσο καιρό θα λειτουργεί το τηγανόλαδο όμως?
Αν δεν υποστεί επεξεργασία με μεθανόλη και καυστική σόδα δεν είναι βιοντήζελ, είναι απλά λάδι.
Και όπως είπε και ο Βασίλης πιο πάνω η μηχανή λογικά έχει γίνει μνί. Και έχεις και το θέμα τον εκπομπών.


Δεν είναι δωρεάν ενέργεια όμως.

Ο Στέφανος η κατάλαβε το τι σκεφτόταν, η ακόμα προσπαθεί να του δώσει στροφές για να γυρίζει.

----------


## klik

> ψαχνω να βρω μεταχειρισμενη αεικινητη σφουρα για την λυσει του ενεργειακου μου....!!!!! ...



θα σου έστελνα τη δικιά μου, αλλά δεν μπορώ να την σταματήσω! Άσε που αν τη βγάλω από τη θέση της μπορεί να αρχίσει να κάνει τρύπα στο έδαφος και να βγει απέναντι στον Καναδά. :Biggrin:

----------


## MARKOSHAT

> Μα δεν είπε κανείς ότι δεν λειτουργεί, για πόσο καιρό θα λειτουργεί το τηγανόλαδο όμως?
> Αν δεν υποστεί επεξεργασία με μεθανόλη και καυστική σόδα δεν είναι βιοντήζελ, είναι απλά λάδι.
> Και όπως είπε και ο Βασίλης πιο πάνω η μηχανή λογικά έχει γίνει μνί. Και έχεις και το θέμα τον εκπομπών.
> 
> 
> Δεν είναι δωρεάν ενέργεια όμως.
> 
> Ο Στέφανος η κατάλαβε το τι σκεφτόταν, η ακόμα προσπαθεί να του δώσει στροφές για να γυρίζει.



To δουλευει χρονια ετσι και δεν εχει παθει κατι ...το ξερω γιατι με αυτό παμε για τα ψαρέματα μας!

----------


## leosedf

Ναι οκ.....

----------


## leosedf

Ρε Στέφανε!

Ντηζελογεννήτρια να έφτιαχνες ως τώρα θα είχες ξεπεράσει και την cummins.

----------


## KOKAR



----------


## rch

> Ναι οκ.....



Από το να ειρωνεύεσαι τόν άλλον γιατί δεν κάθεσαι να το ψάξεις λίγο; Ήταν αρκετά συνηθισμένο σε χώρες του πρώην ανατολικού μπλόκ, τα αμάξια που χουν μηχανική αντλία (inline pump) να καίνε λάδια, συνήθως από φαστφουντάδικα, χωρίς προβλήματα (εκτός από, την έντονη μυρωδιά τηγανιτής πατάτας που βγάζουν + πολύ σπάνια τους τσέους). Για τον χειμώνα απλά προθερμένουν το καύσιμο και πάει φυσέκι το όχημα.

----------


## leosedf

Ναι καλά.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Σας παρουσιάζω το νέο μου αεικίνητο (παραγωγή ενέργειας άνω του >1) .. (ακολουθεί και η αντίστοιχη τεχνική ανάλυση για τους δύσπιστους)

----------


## nestoras

> Σας παρουσιάζω το νέο μου αεικίνητο (παραγωγή ενέργειας άνω του >1) .. (ακολουθεί και η αντίστοιχη τεχνική ανάλυση για τους δύσπιστους)



Όλα τα λεφτά η κατασκευή... Αν δεν φαινόταν τα πόδια του στην πτήση θα έβαζε πολούς στο ψάξιμο...

----------


## micalis

> Σας παρουσιάζω το νέο μου αεικίνητο (παραγωγή ενέργειας άνω του >1) .. (ακολουθεί και η αντίστοιχη τεχνική ανάλυση για τους δύσπιστους)



Εμενα μου αρεσαν οι λιμουζινες στο βαθος.

----------


## μποζονιο

εγω εχω ενα αεικινητο στο παντελονι μου  :Biggrin:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Λοιπόν νόμιζα ήταν κλειδωμένο το θέμα. Δείτε αυτό!!!!!!





Περιμένω σχολιασμούς. Έχει να πέσει πολύ γέλιο....

----------


## leosedf

Μετά από 3 χρόνια πιστεύω ο τύπος το κατασκεύασε και έφτιαξε UFO και πήγε σε άλλο πλανήτη..

----------


## lepouras

δεν τρέχουν αρκετά θέματα και είπες να ξυπνήσεις ένα ακόμα ε???? σε τρώει ο κ^$#^$ σου..... :Lol:

----------


## ^Active^

χαχαχχαχαχα δεν παίζεσαι!!!






> Μετά από 3 χρόνια πιστεύω ο τύπος το κατασκεύασε και έφτιαξε UFO και πήγε σε άλλο πλανήτη..

----------

